# Thick Skin With Eggs In Mouth. What Do I Do?



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

I have had my cichlid tank for only 3-4 months and I have a Thick Skin carrying eggs in her mouth. What do I need to do to make sure these little fry survive?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure on cichlids but when my male mouthbrooders are a week or so along, I move him to somewhere for him to let the fry out. Then once he releases them I move him back to the tank and feed the fry live foods. 

I am sure a cichlid breeder would be able to tell you what they do though. Cool on the eggs, love babies


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

I moved her to a 10gal last night which was kind of traumatic for her. She is now hiding very tight against some rocks in her own tank. She is pretty scared, I hope she snaps out of it. Here is a picture of her.


----------



## CCYVPChristina (Jan 24, 2013)

You want to keep her in the tank with the others, with her being a mouthbrooder once the eggs have hatched, then move her to another tank. Once she releases the fry from her mouth after you have moved her, you are safe to place her back in the tank with the others and your fry are good to go.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

the fish may be a little scared in the tank alone if its hiding a lot. i was told this is sometimes because they dont see other fish and they may think there is a local predator and thats why no other fish. most store bought fish have always seen other fish , my tiger oscar was this way. Either way i would probably let the cichlid's brew hatch out in the big tank , dont worry about the others eating the fry if theis fish is as good as any iv ever seebn they will protect well and once there all in the mouth (which they babys are borne knowing what to do) then remove the fish. watch for it to release the babys and then nab him out. ( Warning , that is sometimes much easier said than doen ) good luck and i hope they all do great.


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

tbub1221 said:


> the fish may be a little scared in the tank alone if its hiding a lot. i was told this is sometimes because they dont see other fish and they may think there is a local predator and thats why no other fish. most store bought fish have always seen other fish , my tiger oscar was this way. Either way i would probably let the cichlid's brew hatch out in the big tank , dont worry about the others eating the fry if theis fish is as good as any iv ever seebn they will protect well and once there all in the mouth (which they babys are borne knowing what to do) then remove the fish. watch for it to release the babys and then nab him out. ( Warning , that is sometimes much easier said than doen ) good luck and i hope they all do great.



So the process is complete. We had moved her to her own ten gallon which was tough given all the hiding places in the 55gal tank. She had the fry. 18 in total and we moved her back to the big tank and everybody is doing great.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

:good-news:


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

i am new to this whole new breeding thing--but how do you know when the african cichlids are pregnant and how i will I find these eggs...I have a 125g with various rocks and decorations....also how do u get the fry out of the tank into a separate one---net or what. Is there anything i have to do when once they are separated from new tank? thanks


----------

